# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  odvikavanje od pelena, navikavanje na tutu

## leonisa

evo, vec neko vrijeme nemamo pokakane pelene i kakimo u tutu. sto se piskenja tice, stavljam je onako, random, i svaki put piski. 

htjela bi znati kao sada...koliko cesto, nakon sisanja ili to nema veze...mi nemamo kljuc, rijec na koju ona pali, ona reagira na golu guzu i tutu.

savjeti, iskustva   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Joj, ja sam s tutom doživjela totalni fijasko. Sjećaš li se onog mog topica o tuti, kad je K. imao valjda 5-6 mjeseci? Stavljala sam ga neko vrijeme, a onda je to zamrlo i sad mjesecima nisam ni pokušala. I nikako da se odvažim. Koma. Nemam ideje, ali me jaaaaaako zanimaju tuđe. :D

----------


## kli_kli

Luna bas na tom topicu sam ja napisala kako nama nikako ne ide, i da mu danju ne drzim pelene, ali da nosu ne podnosi.
E pa, sa 18 meseci smo potpuno skinuli pelene!

Ne odustaj, samo idi u tom pravcu i posmatraj ga, pokusavaj povremeno, samo bez frustracija.

Na znam sta bih istakla kao bitno, ali za pocetak ohrabrenje!

----------


## Zorana

Ja nemam neka iskustva s tutom, ali zato imam s nosenjem na wc. Valjda im je to objema fora jer vide nas odrasle da tamo idemo. Jasenu moram valjda 20 puta dnevno posjesti na wc (i kad treba i kad ne treba). A tuta sluzi kao stolica za gledanje crtica.

----------


## roko006

Mi smo s tutom počeli oko 6-og mjeseca, i toje funkcioniralo jedno vrijeme tak-tak, ali frajer zadnjih mjesec, mjesec i pol kaka i po 5 puta dnevno tako da ako uspijemo jednom dnevno kakati u tutu (uglavnom ujutro), to je uspjeh!!

----------


## Felix

nemoj odustati. djeca pamte.
kao sto sam ti vec rekla, bilo bi dobro da uvedes neki znak za eliminaciju. nije vazno sto to dosad nisi radila. to ce ti jako olaksati cijelu pricu, npr kad ste vani pa ju stavis da piski u travu ili u gostima da piski u wc ili umivaonik.

mislim da bi ti bilo najbolje jedan dan uzeti da skines pelene i pratiti kada piski (obavezno zapisuj!!). jer svaka beba je individualna, tesko je reci. npr zeko ujutro piski i kaki nakon spavanja, pa piski za 20-tak minuta, piski nakon 30-tak minuta, a dalje po 45min-sat-sat i pol, ovisno jesam li jela cokoladu (diuretik), da li je vruce pa se znoji, da li je na hladnom podu...  sto se tice dojenja, obicno se veli da nece piskiti odmah, nego nekih 15-tak minuta nakon podoja. buduci da zeko doji milion puta dnevno, ja to bas nisam primijetila u praksi, ali svako dijete je razlicito...

pogledaj bezpelenaske topice, posebno moj 8)  topic tips&tricks na attachment parenting podforumu.

i da, bravo! :D

----------


## Sanjica

Ako uvažavate mišljenje trostruke majke, ja bi vam svima preporučila da ne forsate i ne frustrirate ni sebe ni dijete. Kada njihov organizam dozori, tada će se to i desiti - brzo i preko noći.

Meni je iz pelena najbrže izišla kći - niti je čula, niti je govorila,niti sam s njom mogla komunicirati. Brzo je sama shvatila šta se od nje očekuje kada sjedne na nonu, kad bi nešta u nju napravila mi bi napravili huru-buru i slavlje, nagradili je i cura je brzo uskočila u gaće.

Dečki su bili druga priča, oboje s 2,5 godine, preko noći, i odmah na stojećki, nona nije ni ulazila u kombinaciju.

Ovaj najmlađi je ostavio pelene prije nekih mjesec dana, znači, usred zime. Moje kolegice u vrtiću (jaslicama) rekle su da one najbolje vide po peleni, kada je suha nakon dužeg vremena onda je dijete zrelo. Sve dok je pelena manje-više stalno mokra to još nije to. Mislim, nije da se ne može dijete ostaviti bez pelene, ali dešavati će se često da im pobjegne i da ih morate presvlačiti.

Nekada se zaletim na ono "Bespelenaštvo od rođenja", priznajem da nisam imala živaca za tako nešta. 

I još nešta, vrlo često je izlazak iz pelena povezan s razvojem govora. Ne znam zašto, ali kad se dijete govorno "otvori" i propriča, tada se obično desi i nagla promjena na planu ostavljanja pelena.

----------


## Riana

Čitam ovo i mislim si pa kaj ja čekam? Ja sam s time mislia početi kad krene toplije vrijeme, znači tek s 18 mjeseci, ali vidim da kod vas funkcionira u neku ruku i puno ranije , barem za kakanje.
morat ćemo probati.
ionako već kuži gdje to mama piša i kaka! (evo + za ono vođenje samom u kupaonu na wc  :Laughing:  ) 
 :Love:

----------


## barakuda

Ja Adrianu stavljam na tutu od njenog 6-og mj., kaki uvijek u tutu, a piski kako-kad, zavisi koliko sam ja dosljedna i pratim njene signale. Nekad nam je pelena suha saaaaatima, a nekad ne. Znak za eliminaciju je: pššššš  :Laughing:  
Nisam primjetila da je njoj to frustracija, cini mi se cak da joj je fora...

----------


## madi

Meni izgleda sve nekako rano a ona čujem od šogorice da joj se mala koja je od mog malog starija 10 dana ona je još rođena 2mj. ranije nego planirano pokakla se u tutu i to u vrtiću spopadne me panika.
Kod nas se Domi užasava tute. TUTA nam služi za igru ma ja se nadam da cemo ovo ljeto postignuti da se zaintresira je mu se seka sama od svoje rješila pelena uh još da i to da prođemo

----------


## leonisa

cure tnx!
Luna, sjecas se da smo i mi imali oko 5-6.mj. tu fazu koja je zbog mamine lijenosti zamrla, a i s pocetkom dohrane je kakila 4-5-6 puta dnevno pa nije bilo sanse. sad si je nasla neki ritam, sama. ja sam je iz zeze stavila i kakila je. nakon 3 mjeseca. pa iz zeze, piskila. pa sam isprobala opet i eto ga. sad je MM stavlja oko 8 ujutro i uredno piski i kaki. tokom dana kad je stavim piski, i ako treba jos malo kaki. tako da- kreni opet! nikad nije kasno!  :Love:  

Sanjica, definitivno ne bi to radila da joj smeta, ali mislim da joj je lakse kakiti u kahlicu nego u pelenu. zapravo joj se svidja, smije se kad vidi kahlicu, piski istog trena, ne nakon pola sata i da mi znak kad je zavrsila- kad se ispiskila, iskakila, isprdila  :Smile:

----------


## Melita

Od kad se djeca stavljaju na tutu?Mislim koliko trebaju imat mjeseci?
Moj mali ima 11 mjeseci i ja sam pitala pedijatricu kad ga mogu staviti na tutu.Ona je rekla ne još i to takvim glasom da sam imala osjećaj da mogu tek negdje od druge godine.Žena koja mi ga čuva isto veli ne još pa me interesira kad mogu.

----------


## Ailish

Melita, ako prošvrljaš forumom vidjet ćeš da ima različitih pristupa, od bezpelenaštva od rođenja do trenutno mainstream teorije da se čeka dok dijete bude spremno da praktički samo ostavi pelene, recimo s 2,5-3 godine (što valjda zastupa tvoja doktorica)... između je ono kako su nas učili na tutu, kad dijete počne sjediti, s time da se definitivno skidanje pelena očekuje ipak malo kasnije... 
Svakim pristup ima pobornike i protivnike, za neku djecu i roditelje nešto super funkcionira što drugima nikak ne leži...

Meni je totalno bezpelenaštvo od rođenja teoretski simpa ali previše posla... ali početi oko 10. mjeseca naravno *bez* forsiranja i velikih očekivanja mi je sa starijom super funkcioniralo, kad je prestala kakati u pelenu preporodila sam se... dok netko čije dijete kaka najviše 1x dnevno i stolica je formirana ne može skužiti zašto  :Grin:

----------


## Ailish

Moja mlađa je tu negdje kao tvoj Eugen, stavljam ju na tutu kad počne tiskati, pokaka se i ponosno me gleda  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sanjica

Ma cure, samo bez panike. Svako dijete je priča za sebe, nema goreg nego praviti usporedbe jer su razlike ogromne od djeteta do djeteta.

Od moje kolegice curka je ostavila pelene s godinu dana, i to i po danu i po noći...  Ima još takvih izuzetaka, ali rekla big ipak - izuzetaka.

Curice su obično naprednije po tom pitanju, dečkići malo kasne.

Nema ništa loše da se dijete navikava na tutu, ako nešta napravi - super,izljubiti ga, nagraditi nečim što voli... Pogrešno je jedino prisiljavati, predugo držati pa dijete izgubi strpljenje, kažnjavati ako mu pobjegne ili se popiški u gaće... No, uvjerena sam da nitko od vas to ne radi niti mu pada na pamet, nebi bile tu gdje jeste i ovo čitale.

Obično to odvikavanje ide ovim redom: dijete prvo signalizira da je nešta napravilo - znači, kad je već gotovo.
Sljedeća faza je da kaže da treba piškiti, ali obično ne stigne, tj. shvati u zadnji čas kad već krene.

Iza toga dolazi faza kada kaže da treba i može sačekati dok se ne naprave uvjeti za to (skine, stavi na tutu ili odvede na wc).

Razlika je samo u tome što će netko to moći već sa godinu, ili godinu i pol, a neki će za to dozoriti prije svog trećeg rođendana.

I svi će oni izrasti u krasnu, zdravu dječicu!

----------


## Melita

Ailish, nisam baš čitala postove vezane za stavljanje djeteta na tutu jer mi to do sada nije značilo ništa, al mi je rasprava na ovom topiku bila zanimljiva pa sam pitala.  :Smile:  
Moram malo izvidit situaciju i bolje se upoznat s tom problematikom  :Laughing:  .
Moj kaka u pelene kako kada.Nekad ima dana kad kaka dva puta dnevno, al ponekad kaka po 5 puta dnevno.
Sad mu je fora sjest pod stol, tiska i pokaka se   :Laughing:  .
Kad ode pod stol, zna se kaj će bit.

----------


## Felix

leonisa, zaboravih reci jednu stvar. bilo bi zgodno da nabavis par platnenih pelena (ne fuzzibunz, nego bas platnenih) za po doma. jer dok je u jednokratnima, neces nikako moci skuziti kada i kako pisa. za kakanje je lako, to ste vidim vec apsolvirale. za pisanje moras ili platnene ili gace   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

ja se slažem sa sanjicom.   :Love:

----------


## maria71

tek kad je progovorio kako se spada,ostavili smo pelene u jednom popodnevu

ja sam rekla .-ovo je tuta, tu se piški i kaka

on je rekao -dobro 

i to je to

mama  me je dušila da će nositi pelenu do 5 rođendana

imao je 2 god i 2 mjeseca

----------


## cvijetak

Sara i ja smo krenule na lonku (tako mi zovemo tu vasu tutu) oko njezinog prvog rodjendana. U pocetku sam svaki put i ja sjedila na školjki dok je ona na svom prijestolju i pričala joj u beskraj: sad mama piški (pa neki zvuk), slušaj (pa se ona smije). Pa kad se ona popiški ja kažem oduševljeno: Sara piškila (pa opet zvuk, pa onda ponavljam to puno puta).  Slična priča je i s kakanjem. Sad već polako kuži kad joj guza radi (sama kaže: "pu"), a jednom je već tražila sama da je stavim kakati, samo jednom.....  :Smile: 
U medjuvremenu je naucila igrati se na lonki, ja joj ponekad više ne trebam čak ni da budem u kupaonici.
E, da, i obavezno nam je slanje kakača "pa, pa" u društvo s drugim kakačima. Sad mu već i ona sama kaže: Idi!  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Probali, odustali - odmah ustane s tute i gole guze juri stanom.  :Predaja:

----------


## leonisa

> Probali, odustali - odmah ustane s tute i gole guze juri stanom.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
TO snimi pa mejlaj 8)

----------


## tonka76

Evo ja imam jako malu bebusku, pa nam jos nije toliko bitno. Ali razmisljam o tome kako i kada ju poceti odvikavati. Mama mi kaze da je nas pocela stavljati na lonku/tutu kad smo pocele sjediti. I da je to poprilicno brzo islo. Ali mi smo imale onu lonku kao malu stolicu s rupom u sredini. I platnene pelene. Pa se nesto razmisljam da tako probam. Takvu lonku sam nasla kod jednog djede sto prodaje drvenariju na placu.
Pa iskusne mame, sta mislite o takvom pristupu? Naravno, ja ne bi nista forsirala. Po pricipu, APP.

----------


## barakuda

I mi kombiniramo platnene i tutu, naravno da vidim da to u bilo ojoj mjeri frustrira moje dijete, ne bi nista forsirala, ali imam utisak da dijete lakse prihvati tutu, sto je mladje.

----------


## Riana

dakle, mi smo počeli s kahlicom (tutom). za sad nam je sve to samo velika i super zabavna igra. Ema sad povezuje kahlicu, inače autić s naslonom sa pi pi. na njoj 'sjedimo' svi, sve živo i neživo, od medeka, patkica, mame i naravno ona. ali ne duže od 10 sekundi. to nammje najveći uspjeh, za sad. prođe kraj kahlice, bezbroj puta na dan i veli pi pi. sjedne obučena i digne se. Kad ju skinem malo sjedi i odma se digne. U subotu smo se tako igrale kojih pola sata, gologuza je paradirala po stanu i ništa. kad sam joj zakopčala body, za sekundu je bio sav mokar  :Laughing:  

ah, da smo samo malo još bili ustrajni.
nastavak slijedi.  :Grin:

----------


## madi

Riana imamo iste jade ista stvar prođe sjedne obučen (Dominik) a kad ga skinem nema šanse da sjedne i obavi se van tute. Imamo probel s tutom mozda netko zna postoji li tuta na aute jer mi je Domo lud za autima pa bi i tako nekeko pokusala ako ima molim vas da mi recete lokaciju HVALA  :Love:

----------


## meda

mi imamo slican problem, dijete 15 mjeseci: nece sjediti na tuti!

javlja kakanje (ucila sam ga od rodenja na to),  u kupaoni ga skinem, dam znak, on se pokaka stojecki. ako ga stavim an tutu pocne plakati i dize se odmah. i pocne gurati tutu po cijelom stanu kao guralicu   :Rolling Eyes:  

piskenje jos gore, jer ne da da podmetnem nesto ili stavim lavor ili tutu da u njih pisa. ako stavim, pretane piskit, pobjegne i popisa se 3 metra dalje. i za piskenje imamo znak i funkcionira, ali da sjedne nema sanse. ni inace ne voli ni sjediti ni lezati, sto god da se radi. 

inace ne podnosi pelene, uvijek bjezi kad mu ih stavljam, a u svakom slucaju nemam namjeru drzati ga u pelenama dok ne odluci sjesti na tutu, jer to moze biti i sa 3 godine :shock:

----------


## momtobe

I mi imali sličan problem- neće sjediti na tuti ni 5 sekundi. A onda smo kupili mali nastavak za wc školjku, sada svako jutro piški na zahod, i voli sjediti tamo, kao i mama i tata  :Wink:

----------


## enela

I Slatkica ima takvih faza, pa sam i ja kupila onaj nastavak za wc. Nekad kaki i piški na wc-u, nekad u tutu, a kad joj se samo piški onda zna i u kadu dok joj perem guzu. Izdrži i ne forsiraj.

----------


## spooky

Mi smo počeli polako s navikavanjem na kahlicu jer je sama tražila. 
Velika stvar je u svemu tome što ona svaki put namjerno piški pa makar i par kapi. 
Sve češće nam se dogodi da je ujutro pelena suha pa odmah nakon buđenja, napuni kahlicu. Ona naprosto uživa u pišanju na tuti. Jučer je sama i tražila :D .

----------


## leonisa

bravo curke!!
mi smo u fazi "sama" samo sto se jos ne zna sama skinuti. ali je preslatka kada sama pokusava zakoraciti tutu i na kraju obrisati pisu  :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

> bravo curke!!
> mi smo u fazi "sama" samo sto se jos ne zna sama skinuti. ali je preslatka kada sama pokusava zakoraciti tutu i na kraju obrisati pisu


Majko mila, meni je ovo SF..

----------


## Riana

> dakle, mi smo počeli s kahlicom (tutom). za sad nam je sve to samo velika i super zabavna igra. Ema sad povezuje kahlicu, inače autić s naslonom sa pi pi. na njoj 'sjedimo' svi, sve živo i neživo, od medeka, patkica, mame i naravno ona. ali ne duže od 10 sekundi. to nammje najveći uspjeh, za sad. prođe kraj kahlice, bezbroj puta na dan i veli pi pi. sjedne obučena i digne se. Kad ju skinem malo sjedi i odma se digne. U subotu smo se tako igrale kojih pola sata, gologuza je paradirala po stanu i ništa. kad sam joj zakopčala body, za sekundu je bio sav mokar  
> 
> ah, da smo samo malo još bili ustrajni.
> nastavak slijedi.


od lipnja smo bez dnevne pelene, ali noćna je još uvijek u funkciji.
a mislim da i bude još jedno vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## madi

Meda mislim da cu ja neko vrijeme prestit s spominjanjem tute  jer imam osjećaj da je i njemu to opterećenje poceo je ponoći sanjati i vikati u snu ne tuta ne tuta mislim da cemo pricekati da dođe samo od sebe iako priznam da smo vec to trebali napraviti al seka mu se ostavila pelena od 2god. i par mjeseci pa valjda ce i on pokušat cu kupiti nasavak za zahod al moram naći na aute da ga zinteresiram. Al puziram neko vrijeme do se malo ne smiri

----------


## meda

ma da, najgore je forsirati, onda tek nastaju problemi. zato ja ni ne inzistiram da sjedne, makar bi to bilo puno puno bolje i lakse za mene, a i kad nismo doma bi mogli prakticirati. on vec duze vrijeme nije kakao izvan kuce, i ja kad idemo u setnju ne uzmem dodatnu pelenu, i tako se u nedelju pokakao vani, a nisam mu imala kako presvuc dok nismo stigli doma, i malo mu se zacrvenila guza, sto stvarno dugo vremena vec nije.

----------


## enela

> Mi smo počeli polako s navikavanjem na kahlicu jer je sama tražila. 
> Velika stvar je u svemu tome što ona svaki put namjerno piški pa makar i par kapi. 
> Sve češće nam se dogodi da je ujutro pelena suha pa odmah nakon buđenja, napuni kahlicu. Ona naprosto uživa u pišanju na tuti. Jučer je sama i tražila :D .


Bravo!

----------


## madi

:D  :D JAVLJAM USPJEH USPJELI SMO SVE OBAVLJAMO NA TUTU I TO JE TO  :D  :D

----------


## meda

ja danas nadobudno kupila onaj nastavak za wc, u nadi da ce d pristati sjediti na tome, s obzirom da vec nekoliko dana  ima seanse sjedenja na zatvorenoj daski od wc-a. sad je u fazi pravim se veliki (hoce sjediti na pravom stolcu, en na hranilici, obuva nase cipele i slape i tak hoda po kuci, pa sad i to sjedenje na wc-u). 

ali to je propala investicija, jer od sjedenja nista. za sad. budemo vidjeli kak ce biti ubuduce. taj nastavak si barem tak lako ne moze nataknuti na glavu i vozati ga po stanu, ko sto radi s kahlicom. poradi toga je ista skrivena u ormaru!

----------


## Adi

gdje si kupila taj nastavak za školjku.
Moja ima 2godine i piški na školjki, bez nastavka i onda mi ju je teško držati. Voli tamo sjediti i nadam se da će se i pokakati, ali bi nam bilo lakše s nastavkom. Tražila sam u TL ali nema.

----------


## Anci

Pa imaš to u svim većim dućanima: merkator, ipercoop, kika...

----------


## Adi

hvala 
evo kupili smo u Adaxu.

----------


## poliona

Moj nećak je s 7 mjeseci krenuo sjediti na tutu. U početku ujutro nakon buđenja i prije spavanja, pa je sestra hvatala kakicu, jer on počne tiskati. Tako da je prestao vrlo brzo kakiti u pelene, a sad s godinu i pol se skroz odvikao od pelena. Smetala mu je pelena, i prvo je malo piškio u gaće, pa stane, drži se za pišu i viče: mama! Tako da je vrlo brzo skužio da mora reći prije nego se popiški. 
Ovisi kada roditelji sazru da bi dijete moglo ostaviti pelene, uz iznimke, naravno.

----------


## Trina

Ovisi kad dijete sazre a ne roditelji

----------


## točkalica

Bit će da sam ja neupućena ili ne čitam, ustvari kako smo pelene odavno skinuli, nisam baš posjećivala ovaj topic, al sam sad virnula i mogu vam reć da nikad nisam čula da netko uči dijete na tutu s 5-6 mjeseci :shock:  :shock: . to je mala slatka beba.

Mi recimo nismo ni koristili tutu, on je na zimu kad je imao dvije godine ( to ljeto smo pokušali ali nije išlo, nisam htjela forsirat i pustila ga, on sam skužio kako mi idemo na wc i sam krenuo na wc, s tuta je služila za igru, još neko vrijeme koristili noćne  onda i to skinuli.

Čak mi je  jednom jedna cura s medicinskog faksa obješnjavala kako su učili da ima nešto u djetetu nešto vezano organizmom kad je spremno pišat i da koliko god mi forsirali, dok to ne dođe na svoej mjesto ništa. ( ali ne mogu se sjetit što je to točno rekla pa ne bi dalje obješnjavala, da ne širim dezinformacije).

Ne znam osobno ne vidim problem zašto dijete ne bi imalo pelenu do 2 godine, misilm da ću jednog dana i s drugim djetetom postupit kao i s prvim.

Može li mi netko obijasnit zašto neki skidaju pelenu već sa 5-6- mjeseci?
Ima li kakvih zdrastvenih razloga ili sl???  :?  :?

----------


## crnkica

Samo da prijavim da ćemo polako na tutu iliti kahlicu. dala se u potragu za kahlicama i kupila ju i sada polako probijamo led...držite fige...

----------


## Ora

Moj će sada dvije i ne da skinuti pelenu. Kaže mi "Ne još"... i eto... tako ćemo biti pelenaši još neko vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

> Moj će sada dvije i ne da skinuti pelenu. Kaže mi "Ne još"... i eto... tako ćemo biti pelenaši još neko vrijeme


sve će to doći s vremenom.....

----------


## mikka

tockalica, ja ti mogu objasniti  :Smile:  

ima nas koji ne volimo da nam dijete bude u peleni pa prakticiramo bezpelenastvo od rodenja (imas cijeli pdf o tome). radi se o tome da dijete od rodenja daje znakove kad mu se piski ili kaki i onda roditelj reagira na to tako da mu ponudi kahlicu ili nesto drugo (sto nije pelena) gdje ce se dijete "obaviti". vrlo jednostavno, i za djecu jako povoljno.

ja imam dvoje bezpelenasa, k. mi je  potpuno gologuza (osim u stvarno vanrednim prilikama) od svojeg 3. mjeseca zivota, f. je kombinirao s pelenama do godine dana a onda se skroz skinuo.

ako te zanima o bezpelenastvu mozes vise procitati ovdje.

----------


## passek

> Čak mi je  jednom jedna cura s medicinskog faksa obješnjavala kako su učili da ima nešto u djetetu nešto vezano organizmom kad je spremno pišat i da koliko god mi forsirali, dok to ne dođe na svoej mjesto ništa. ( ali ne mogu se sjetit što je to točno rekla pa ne bi dalje obješnjavala, da ne širim dezinformacije).
> 
> Ne znam osobno ne vidim problem zašto dijete ne bi imalo pelenu do 2 godine, misilm da ću jednog dana i s drugim djetetom postupit kao i s prvim.
> 
> Može li mi netko obijasnit zašto neki skidaju pelenu već sa 5-6- mjeseci?
> Ima li kakvih zdrastvenih razloga ili sl???  :?  :?


Kao sto je Ailish gore vec spomenula, pristupa danas ima raznih od "poceti iza 2-3 godine" (prevladavajuceg u drustvima u kojima se masovno koriste jednokratne pelene) do bezpelenastva od rodenja te meduvarijante koja se ranije koristila i s kojom smo mnogi od nas odviknuti od pelena (tj. poceti kad dijete  sjedi sa 6-8 mjeseci)... Kako vec kome odgovara...

Sto se medicinske spremnosti tice, vidi  npr. (Sec. 7) , kao i kratko povjesno videnje.
Ukratko u drustvima u kojima nema jednokratnih pelena djeca se u prosjeku puno ranije odvikavaju od pelena i nema fizickih zapreka tome - naprotiv, navodno da ranije ucenje i pomaze razvoju potrebnih misica za kontrolu...


Mi smo poceli Luku stavljati na kahlicu s 8 mjeseci. Ubrzo a svakako sa 12 mjeseci je drekec u peleni bio proslost i to mi se cini kao ogromni dobitak. Sa 15 je sam donosio tutu kad ju je htio koristiti. Sa 18 mjeseci smo razmisljali o potpunom ukidanju pelena ali ipak nije bio potpuno pouzdan za malu nuzdu kad bi se vani zaigrao ili po noci. Po doma je po danu bio bez pelene kao i u jaslicama, no za po vani i po noci smo ih jos uvijek stavljali (btw. koristimo platnene pelene). Iza 2 godine smo i to ukinuli. Ful sam zadovoljna tim pristupom i s Kajom ga ponavljamo. Njezina je pelena gotovo uvijek suha po noci jos od kad je bila najmanja beba i super je prihvatila sjedenje na kahlici (uhvat pisaline i kakice je bio znacajan), no u zadnje vrijeme nam je problem njena pokretljivost te na kahlici ne izdrzi vise od par trenutaka sto ipak najcesce nije dovoljno. Vidim da su gore ljudi spominjali takve faze. Nadam se da ce proci.

Ovakav pristup zahtjeva vremenski malo duzi angazman, ali je zabavan i meni se cini da se isplati (meni se isplatio cim vise nije bilo kakice u peleni...) i roditeljima i djeci.

----------


## poliona

Meni se čini da sve ovisi o roditeljima, i vrsti pelena koje djeca koriste. 
Sad je preko ljeta moja nećakinja bila kod nas na odvikavanju, nosi platnene pelene. Stara je godinu i pol, i u tjedan dana, više nije piškila u gaće. 
Mama ju nije mogla odviknuti jer nije imala živaca i strpljenja da ju stavlja na tutu, da joj priča i slično. Ali su zato baba i dida imali strpljenja i sve je išlo ok. 
Malo mi je teško povjerovati da su djeca što se tiče sazrijevanja u smislu ostavljanja pelena tako različita, neka ostave pelene s godinu i pol a neka tek s 3 godine!?
Mislim da su neka djeca tako navezana na pelene, ako su još jednokratne pa su suhi, tako naviknuti, pa sad ti s tri godine starosti djeteta razbij tu navezanost.
Dakle, ipak ovisi kad roditelji sazriju da bi mogli početi omogućavati djetetu iskustva kroz koja će se odviknuti od pelena. I naravno, nije ni malo lako !

----------


## eki3

Mi smo ist bili platnenopelenasi.Prvo smo poceli kakati u tutu(zimus sa 1,5g.),onda bi ujutro poslije spavanja piskili u tutu i zacas vise nismo imali pelenu(iskreno ja sam iznenadjena kako smo brzo ostali bez pelena ,narocito nocne).Naravno da je trbalo tu i angazmana mame i tate,al nam je sad puno lakse jer je stigla druga beba pa vrtimo samo jednu turu pelena.Moram reci i da smo ponosni :D ,najmladji smo u jaslicama i nemamo vise pelenu,cini se da ipak ima nesto u vrsti pelena koju koristis.

----------


## Lavica80

> Mi smo ist bili platnenopelenasi.
> cini se da ipak ima nesto u vrsti pelena koju koristis.


Mislim da je ovo uz zrelost najbitnije, jer dijete osjeća da je mokro i kako to nije ugodno prije shvati što mu je bolje, a svi se u jednokratnima osjećaju suho i zato se kasnije odviknu.
Ja sam po noći mislila uvesti platnene...ali...

----------


## magriž1234

svjesna sam da nas čeka odvikavanje. probali par puta tutu - nije baš išlo. Sad smo kocano uspjeli imenovat sto se radi, pa kad ga pitam kaze pi pi ili kaka. Mislim da je to početak procesa odvikavanja. Zanima me iz vasih iskustava- sta dalje a da nije forsiranje?

----------


## Zullu

E ja stvarno ne znam kako vise da postupim. Moj malisha je ostavio pelene prilicno kasno, nesto prije 3 rodjendana, jer nisam uvodila nikakav trening, izuzev cesceg stavljanja na tutu, sto je islo poprilicno dobro sto se tice mokrenja. Medjutim kakanje je i dan danas problem, a vec su mu 3,5godine  :/ .
Dakle, kad treba piskiti to se obavlja bez obzira gdje se nalazi, sam ce to obaviti, vani, kuci, u gostima, nebitno, ali stolica je uvijek problem. 
U momentu kaze: Ja bih kakio..i dok je zavrsio da to izgovori i ukakio se u gace. 
Vise uopste ne znam sta da radim??!  :?  To je vec postao pravi problem s obzirom na njegovu tezinu (pa svaki put se mora prati u kadi) ili ako smo vani, pa se ukaki. U toku dana ga napominjemo, pitamo, koristila sam i kritiku i podrsku i blago i ljutito..nista! Rezultat i dalje u gacama!
Stvarno vise ne znam sta da radim ili da naprosto cekam i dalje kad ce sam i na vrijeme to obaviti?!

----------


## la_mama

Zullu, kod nas je bila identična situacija. Stariji je dugo vremena kakao u gaćice. Počeo je javljati tek negdje iza trećeg rođendana, ovu jesen. Skroz smo bili ludi - mala obavi sve u tutu, mali u gaće.

Ništa nije pomoglo, samo strpljenje. Dečko je trebao vremena   :Smile:

----------


## Zullu

Ne znam stvarno vise, nije mi jasno jer uredno piski, cak se i po noci probudi, ustane sam ode na tutu piski i vrati se spavati  :shock: 
ali kaki u gace..non stop..kaze "govno ga prevarilo"   :Rolling Eyes:  
nikakva prica ne pomaze, uzalud. pa i nemam nekog izbora nego samo cekati kada ce sam otici na tutu.

----------


## leonisa

evo, Mojca je stavila link, pa da nastavimo tu (najradje bi sad tagirala Mojicu i Zusku  :lool: )

S. ce za tjedan dana godinu dana, od 9.mj je stavljam na tutu. nemam jos namjeru skidati je iz pelena, ovo je privikavanje i upoznavanje, al to namjeravam uciniti ovo ljeto.
starija je pocela isto s 9mj svakodnevno kakat (sa 6. sam je prvi put stavila) i onda sam iz svoje ljenosti i crijevne viroze propustila u potpunosti je skinuti iz pelena to ljeto (navrsila je godinu dana krajem ozujka), no do jeseni je prestala piskiti i po danu u pelenu.

S. u 99% sjedanja kaki u tutu, tuta je skoro uvijek popisana i da ju stavljam svaka 2h vjerujem da bi svaka pelena bila suha, no ne stavljam je.
nerjetko se dogodi da izmedju dva stavljanja ne piski u pelenu, a preksinoc je nocna pelena bila suha (a sisa ko luda), a jutarnja tuta prepuna.

Zuska je napisala nesto o reakciji na onom topicu ( http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79514-h...=1#post2392206 )
ja joj kazem bravo i pokazem joj sta je ucinila. nekako mislim da joj time dajem do znanja cemu tuta sluzi, da time skuzi sta je napravila i da to odobravam, dapace, poticem.

sad da cujem zasto je to lose  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

sad vidim da sam ja otvorila topic i pisala "mi smo"  :facepalm:   :škartoc:

----------


## Zuska

Leo, hvala na reaktiviranju topica. Malo kasnije ću ovdje staviti par isjecaka iz knjige P. Leach koji govore upravo o odvikavanju pa možemo komentirati. Trenutno radim na jako sporom kompu jer je moj na popravku pa mi sve traje vječnost.

----------


## Mojca

> sad vidim da sam ja otvorila topic i pisala "mi smo"


Nisam htjela ništa reći... skužila sam nakon što sam stavila link.  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

tad sam bila mlada  :alexis:   :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

No, no Leo... to se kaže ovako: tad sam bila jaaaako mlada. Sad sam normalno mlada. 

 :starac:

----------


## leonisa

nisam se htjela hvaliti  :Raspa:   :lool: 

sad moja sramota nece nikad potonuti u bezdan starih topica  :gaah:

----------


## Zuska

Evo, ovako, najprije uvod. 
Čitah još prije da, kao, nije dobro uvoditi prerano odlaske na tutu ili wc jer to može biti kontraproduktivno, bla, bla. 
Međutim, meni se baka i mama zaklinju da sam ja pelene ostavila s 11 mjeseci (proces se dogodio u svibnju, početkom srpnja napunila sam godinu dana) i da sam se nakon toga popiškila svega par puta u gaće. Nemam nekih trauma od toga, osim što volim sjediti na wc-u  :Smile:  Pa me cijelo vrijeme kopka to da bi možda i moja curka mogla odraditi puštanje pelena ovo ljeto. 

Međutim, odlučila sam da neću ništa forsirati. Prije 2 mjeseca kupila sam onu dasku za wc i stavila je na wc školju i ona je odmah htjela sjesti na nju i odmah je skontala za što je. Popiškila se i pokakala par puta tako, čak je i pitala nekoliko puta, ali onda je krenula igra. Sad bi sjedila tamo, kidala wc papir i ubacivala ga u školjku. Pa bi onda nosila lutku na wc. Pa se lutki piški, pa se njoj piški, pa više ne znam kome se piški, natjera me da joj 3x skinem pelenu i ništa ne obavi, nego ko fol lutka piša. Četvrti put cupka ispred wc-a, ja joj se smijem, a kad ono, ovaj put joj se stvarno kakalo...
I tako, za sad ne radimo ništa redovito. Stavim je na dasku kad traži. I prije kupanja (tad se popiški). Na ljeto, kad se smanji odjeća, planiram redovito stavljanje pa ćemo vidjeti. 

No, nećak koji je stariji godinu dana od moje curke "stavljan je na tutu od 6 mjeseci, ali i dalje nosi pelene (sad je 2 i pol godine) pa izgleda kao da su bezveze utrošili vrijeme na tutu i wc. O tome i Penelope Leach piše u svojoj knjizi "Vaše dijete" (koja je u 90% izvrsna!). 

U sljedećem postu pišem o knjizi.

----------


## Zuska

Dakle, teze Penelope Leach su sljedeće: 

- oko 1. rođendana, "učenje na tutu" nema nikakve veze s učenjem, riječ je o tome da se dijete stavi u pravo vrijeme na pravo mjesto, tako da nuždu obavi u tutu, a ne u pelenu.
- ako se tuta počne uvoditi s 12 mjeseci, dijete se neće protiviti jer mu se tuta neće učiniti čudnijom od drugih mjesta na koja ga posjedate, ali nakon 2 mjeseca to će mu vjerojatno postati odbojno jer će mu biti besmisleno to mirno sjedenje jer ne dobije ništa time (obavi nuždu koji bi i inače obavilo pa ne vidi benefit). 
- ako nam je stalo do toga kako se dijete osjeća, tutu ćemo napustiti  nakon nekoliko tjedana, a nastavi li se dijete prisiljavati da sjedi na tuti, postoji realna mogućnost da izazovemo sukob koji će onda usporiti cijeli proces jer dijete neće lako preuzeti kontrolu nad svojim fiziološkim funkcijama čim bude spremno za to. 
- počnemo li s tim prije nego je ono fizički spremno, tražimo od njega nešto nemoguće, izlažemo ga pritisku, inzistiramo na suradnji prije nego je emocionalno sazrijelo, namežemo volju na području na kojem ne možemo pobijediti. 
- Penelope kaže kako su istraživanja pokazala da se, bez obzira kad se počne s uvođenjem tute, prij etreće godine ne možemo pouzdati u to da će dijete tijekom dana ostati čisto i suho. I ako ga s godinu dana počnemo stavljati na tutu šest puta dnevno, učiniti ćemo to 3285 puta prije nego postignemo cilj - dijete kojem ne trebaju pelene. Pričekamo li s tim da dijete ima 24 mjeseca, istu radnju trebat će ponoviti tisuću puta da bi se postigao isti učinak. Dakle, ne isplati se kretati prerano, kaže Leach. 
- Privikavanje na tutu je pogrešan naziv, vi ne tražite da dijete nešto učini za vas, niti je to pitanje poslušnosti, već je riječ o tome da mku pomognemo da nešto učini za sebe, a krajnji rezultat je djetetovo preuzimanje kontrole naqd svojim fiziološkim potrebama - da prepozna osjećaj punog mjehura ili crijeca i da na to reagira na društveno prihvatljiv način - da keže odrasloj osobi da mora na zahod ili da pronađe tutu. 
- Dakle, bez obzira koliko mi to rano počeli, mali su uzgledi da se u to možemo pouzdati prije treće godine (??). 
- do 15. mjeseca većina djece nuždu obavlja automatski, ne zna da će uskoro obaviti nuždu pa ni da ju je upravo obavilo. D koje točke razvoja je dijete stiglo može se vidjeti po tome kako se ponaša ako se popiški kad je golo, ako ne pogleda lokvicu, znači da ne shvaća da ona ima ikakve veze s njim. To znači da nije spremno za tutu. Zagleda li se u lokvicu sa zanimanjem, aosobito ako ju dira, znači da je shvatilo vezu između osjećaja mokrenja ili kakanja i onoga što je izlučilo. Kad dođe u fazu da je obavilo nuždu, ali ne zna unaprijed kad će je obaviti, dijete još nije spremno koritstiti tutu, ali je spremno upoznati se s njom. 
- u fazi uvođenja tute trebamo se pobrinuti da je djetetu jasno čemu to služi i kako se upotrebljava.
- pravo vrijeme da se dijete počne poticati na korištenje tute je nedugo nakon što bude u stanju osjetiti da će uskoro obaviti nuždu, a to se obično dogoodi kad je posrijedi velika nužda - sad i ono zna da nuždu može obaviti u tuti, a ne samo u peleni, no treba imati na umu da govorimo o pražnjenju crijeva i da je to izbor koji je prepušten djetetu. 
- djetetu koje se trudi koristiti tutu može biti zamorno koristiti pelene pa ako znamo u koje vrijeme obavlja nuždu, možemo ga pokušati neko vrijeme ostaviti bez pelene pa ili dijete ode samo ili čekamo signal te mu prdložimo da ode na tutu. 
- kaže li dijete ne - ne treba ga prisiljavati ni nagovarati. Mi mu nastojimo pomoći da se samo brine o sebi, ali to nije nešto na što ga možemo prisliti. 
- mnoga djeca koja se s tutom upoznaju na nenametljiv način i u pravom trenutku, za nekoliko tjedana stječu potpunu kontrolu nad crijevima.
- ne prisiljavati ga da sjedi na tuti čak ni ako smo sigurni da će uskoro obaviti nuždu jer su djecau toj dobi sklona kontrasugestiji, što mu jasnije dajemo do znanja da želimo da sjedi tamo, to će nam manje htjeti udovoljiti, što veće zanimanje pokazujemo za ono što izlazi i z njega, to je vjerovatnije da će se prema svom izmetu ponašati posesivno i osjećati ugroženo kad ga bacimo u školjku. 
- nastojte se doimati ne previše zainteresirani, ako ste oduševljeni kad "uspije" ili razočarani kad "zakaže", nemojte pokazivati te osjećaje, ne od tute praviti moralno pitanje i zbog toga dijete nazivati dobrim ili zločestim jer je korištenje tute t
ek vještina koju nastoji savladati.
- obavi li nuždu u tutu, zaslužuje miran i zadovoljan komentar o svojem odrastanju, obavi li nuždu na podu ili u pelenu, zaslužuje da jednako mirno iskažete suosjećanje i nagovijestite kako bi bilo dobro da sutra to obavi u tutu. 
- ne očekivati da dijete dijeli naše gađenje prema izmetu, dapače, ako reagiramo s gađenjem, bit će povrijeđeno, pomilsi li da je njegov izmet nama odvratan, pomislit će da nam je njegovo tijelo odvratno (?)
- djetetu treba pomoći da bude što samostalnije u obavljanju nužde (ali ne prepušteno samo sebi) - ako smo s tutom pričekali do kraja druge godine, bit će u stanju samo poći, skunuti odjeću uz minimalnu pomoć, samo sjesti i ustati. Poći s njim kad zatraži, sjesti uz njega s divljenjem i tražiti dopuštenje da obrišemo guzu i ispraznimo i operemo tutu. 
- kontrola nad mjehurom stiče sekasnije nego kontrola nad pražnjenjem crijeva. Često uzvikpiški mi se znači da upravo ispušta lokvicu. trebamo biti suosjećajni jer je i dijete zatečeno. Neće biti fizički spremno zadržavati mokraću sve dok se ne produlji razdoblje između trenutka kad postane svjesno da će se popiškiti i samoga čina. 
- isplati se čekati ljeto ili praznike, dok je vani toplo, dijete može biti golo i što više puta vidi sebe kako mokri i lokvicu, to ćemu pomoći u uspostvaljanju veze između osjećaja punog mjehura i onoga što se potom događa. 
- ne treba preuveličavati obavljanje nužde vani ili u tutu i ostavljanje pelena, samo reći da će mu biti udobnije ako ne nosi pelene, a da je tuta u blizini i da ga uvijek čeka. Djetetu će često pobjeći, ali treba pokazati razumijevanje (šteta, malo si zakasnio, ajmo to pobrisati)
- kad doijete postane pouzdano tijekom dana, pelene više ne trebaju biti dio dnevnog outfita, bolje brisati pod ili presvačiti dijete, brže će naučiti da svaki osjećaj punog mjehura znači i odlazak na tutu, nego da se produljuje povremeno pelenašenje koje će ga zbunjivati (sigurno neće razmišljati "imam li na sebi pelene ili nemam"). Stavljati samo noćne.
- Voditi računa da dijete ipak pretjerano ne gnjavimo odlascima na wc i sjedenjem na tuti, cilja nam je da uvidi kako su gaćive udobnije od pelena i da je korištenje tute jednostavnije od previjanja. No nedamo li mu mira, pomislit će kako mu je život s pelenama bio lakši. Ako ga svaki čas podsjećamo na tutu, onda razmišljamo umjesto njega, pa time samo možemo odgoditi trenutak brige o sebi. 

Leach zaključuje: 
- ne očekujte od djeteta da se pomokri prije nego što osjeti potrebu, a sve dok ne navrši barem tri godine, neće znati kako se pomokriti ako ne osjeća hitnu, a tako i prepoznatljivu potrebu. Stoga je posve besmisleno slati ga na zahod prije izlaska "tako da ne mora ići kasnije" i nepravedno je ljutiti se na dijete ako mu se omakne u dućanu "jer ste mu rekli da ide prije nego što ste izašli".

----------


## Zuska

I tako... nisam znala da je to tako komplicirano i da dijete može imati traume  :Smile: 

Što vam od toga svega zvuči razumno, a što je pretjerivanje? Po Leach izgleda nemoguće da sam npr. ja skinula pelenu tako rano (doduše, tada su se koristile samo tetra i švedske pa je svima bilo u interesu što prije to skidati).
Ispada da se ni ne treba truditi prije 2,5 godine. A znam za dosta djece koje su uspjela u razdoblju od 1,5 do 2 godine i to su nosila jednokratne pelene. 
Doduše, iskustvo s nećakom potvrđuje njenu teoriju (i ono brojanje koliko je nepotrebnog vremena utrošeno na nešto što će se neminovno dogoditi i bez da smo se toliko trudili). 

I tako...ajde sad vi  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Na tečaju o platnenim pelenama, kojeg sam pohodila dok sam bila trudna, su mi rekli da klinci iz platnenih izađu puno ranije, jer prije skuže nego u jednokratnima. Kako su platnene i dalje relativno rijetke, vjerujem da se ovo odnosi na jednokratne. Prilog tome ide i info starijih koji kažu da u doba dok su svi koristili jednokratne, klinci su puno prije izlazili iz pelena, što tvrdi i tvoja mama, Zuska. 

Na spomenutom tečaju pitala sam mogu li očekivati da u ljeto kad bude između godinu i pol i dvije (rođena je u 10. mj.) skinemo pelenu, rekli su da da... meni sad, iz ove perspektive izgleda da bi možda bilo moguće skinuti dnevnu, ali ne i noćnu pelenu.

----------


## Mojca

[QUOTE=Zuska;2392295
Zagleda li se u lokvicu sa zanimanjem, a osobito ako ju dira, znači da je shvatilo vezu između osjećaja mokrenja ili kakanja i onoga što je izlučilo. 
.[/QUOTE]

Mislim da smo mi sad u toj fazi... sinoć je čim se popiškila ugurala ruku među nogice i prstičima lokvici... nije ustala i gledala valjda zato jer smo čitale slikovnicu.

----------


## Beti3

P.Leach- meni jedina dobra knjiga o odgoju. I ja ju često citiram.
No, pelene su mi svi ostavili između 1,5 i 2 godine. U ljetno doba. I u tako ranoj dobi dovoljno je, po mom iskustvu, mjesec dana da bude dijete prilično sigurno. Noćne sam još stavljala, više radi plahti i madraca, sve dok ne bi rekli : Necu penene!, :Smile:  prije  2,5 godina. 
Nezgode koje se dogode nakon skidanja iz pelena, ne treba smatrati priblemom. Bar ja nisam.

----------


## Mojca

Beti, platnene ili jednokratne?

----------


## Zuska

Slažem se, Beti, knjiga je stvarno dobra, mislim joj se vraćati. Naravno, ne mislim baš sve nekritički slijediti, ali ima dobrih objašnjenja i savjeta.

Super, mi ćemo ovo ljeto imati 19-21 mjesec pa možemo pokušati. Curka pokazuje veliku želju za samostalnošću pa možda joj i taj vid preuzimanja kontrole nad vlastitim tijelom bude zanimljiv i važan i prije treće godine  :Smile: 

Za sada je daska u wc-u i stavi se kad ona poželi. Doduše, moramo kupiti tutu tako da samostalnost postane privlačnija.

----------


## leonisa

moja je bila mladja od godine i pol kad je sama znala ici po tutu, no jos je bila u pelenama.
tada, preko dana, u platnenim.
bilo je ljeto.
i zaista da nije imala proljev i da nije stalno sjedila na hladnom kamenu zbog kojeg se nisam usudila ostaviti je u gacama, skinula bi tada pelene. ona je bila spremna. ja nisam.
citam topic i vidim da je s godinu i pol sama brisala pisu.

mladja isto kuzi sta radi, gura ruke, nekidan su me popljuvali sto sam stavila na fejs sliku s govancetom na obrazu, ne shvacajuci da ona shvaca  :Laughing: 

tu se ne slazem s njom da djeca ne kuze prije trece nista. slazem se da neka djeca ne kuze, al ne i da je to pravilo.

sf mi je zamisliti da mi je starija s 3 bila jos u pelenama.

moji su mene szavljali na tutu sa 6 (ak ne i ranije) mjeseci, ofkors  :Smile: 

sad idem procitati drugu polovicu posta o tezama.

----------


## Zuska

> mladja isto kuzi sta radi, gura ruke, nekidan su me popljuvali sto sam stavila na fejs sliku s govancetom na obrazu, ne shvacajuci da ona shvaca .


Nadam se da nisi pokazala gađenje  :Smile: 

Ma ne kaže Leach da oni prije treće ne kuže ništa, nego da je prije treće teško očekivati da će potpunoi pustiti pelene i potpuno preuzeti kontrolu nad vršenjem nužde. 

Leonisa i Beti, kad su vam djeca pustila pelene (između 1,5 i 2 godine), koliko su se još dugo znala povremeno popiškiti ili pokakati? Tj. kako je izgledao taj sam proces ostavljanja pelena (je li to bio jedan dan, više dana, dugotrajno razdoblje), a kako nakon ostavljanja pelena..?

----------


## Mojca

Izgleda da ću konačno morati nabaviti ovo i za naš krevet.  :Smile:  http://pleniceracman.si/ponudba/zasc...vojno_lezisce/
Ako treba još tko, možemo zajedno naručiti, pa ja pokupim kad odem u Slo. 

Ovaj link sam toliko puta već stavila, jer je ovo jedine 100% pamučna zaštita. Imamo ju na kinderbetu i na prematalici i funkcionira.

----------


## Zuska

Ja sam zainteresirana, čujemo se na pp, ha?

----------


## Pačug

Mi smo u platnenima, malena ima 20 mjeseci, tuta je stalno blizu nje i sjedne kojiput. Ali se nikad ništa ne dogodi. Ni piš, ni kaka:  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> Nadam se da nisi pokazala gađenje 
> 
> Ma ne kaže Leach da oni prije treće ne kuže ništa, nego da je prije treće teško očekivati da će potpunoi pustiti pelene i potpuno preuzeti kontrolu nad vršenjem nužde. 
> 
> Leonisa i Beti, kad su vam djeca pustila pelene (između 1,5 i 2 godine), koliko su se još dugo znala povremeno popiškiti ili pokakati? Tj. kako je izgledao taj sam proces ostavljanja pelena (je li to bio jedan dan, više dana, dugotrajno razdoblje), a kako nakon ostavljanja pelena..?


 nisam, umrla sam od smijeha i rekla kako ide sestrinim stopama  :Laughing: 

moja do godine i pol vise nije kakila u pelenu, ni jednom. imala je tu virozu s godinu i tri-cetri mjeseca i to je bilo to. ako me pampcenje ne vara od 9.mj. je kakila u pelenu, da mogu nabrojati na prste. tu sam uvela i kombinaciju platnenih i jednokratnik, kad sam se odlucila da cu je skinuti, nije nosila ni cover.
pelene je, dnevne, nosila dok joj neko vrijeme nisu sve bile suhe, mozda je imala koji izlet, ne mogu garantirati, bilo je to prije5-6g  :Grin: 
nocnu je nosila jedno 2 mj dok se nisam okurazila skinuti je jer je svaka bila suha.

imala je fazu adaptacije u vrticu kad je s 3 pocela piskiti dok bi spavali popodne, trajalo je tjedan dana. jedna teta joj je htjela dati pelenu, ja sam rekla da ne dolazi u obzir jer je vise od godinu dana bez pelene.

kad sam joj skinula pelenu, skinula sam, nisam vracala.

vani je volila piskiti nad kanalizacijom, a onda u tuti, tako da smo u gepeku auta imali tutu.

mislim da je dovoljno rano znala reci da oce tutu, a doma bi sama otisla po nju.

----------


## Tiziana

Meni je stariji sin par dana nakon prvog rodjendana uredno vikao kaka kaka i tako najavljivao svoje  kakanje. Kad sam to rekla mami ona mi je objasnila da je to super znak za pocetak tute. Bili smo tad na putu, par puta sam ga stavila na wc s reduktorom i doista se pokakao. Kad smo dosli doma kupila sam mini zahodic,onaj fisher price, i tu pocinju moje drame. Ta tuta naime svira svaki put kad se pokaa ili popisa unutra. On odusevljen, hoce stalno pisati kakati, htio bi da svira, hoce gurati prste unutra te na koncu shvati da svira i ako ostane par kapi unutra a on samo potrese tutu jer se tako daje kontakt svirajucim senzorima. Meni pukne film, spremim svirajucu tutu na neko vrijeme da nemam popisano dijete i pod u sijecnju, i aktiviram opet tutu na proljece kad ima 16 mj.i on ponosan ide samnom kupiti "muske gate" (muske gace), dam mu tutu ovaj put bez baterija tako da ne svira. E sad je tragedija jer - ne svira! Pa kad ne svira sta bi se u nju pisalo kad se to moze po podu, po sebi, pored tute i gdjegod se stigne. Ceprkajuci usput po nesretnoj tuti da shvati zasto ne svira.
Ja opet tutu u ormar gdje je on nadje oko drugog rodjendana i zeli ju koristiti ali u par popodneva ispisa svu svoju garderobu a mi usred sijecnja. Opet tuta van iz zahoda.
S njegovih 2 g i 4 mj jednog dana otkrijem da smo bez rezerve pelena. I kazem- ti si sad veliki decko,nemamo vise pelena,sad ces nositi gace i piskiti i kakiti u tutu. Moze? Moze! I tako i bi. Nikada ali bas nikada mu tad nije pobjeglo van.
Ali zato ostaje nocna pelena koju dan danas neda  :gaah:   :cupakosu:  a ima 4 g i 4 mj i od nocne supermega popisane pelene ja cu izluuuuditiiii zene cure djevojke majke sta da mu radim ja tu pelenu vise ne mogu smisliti,pedica kaze da je do 5 g nocna pelena normalna, no on je fizicke gradje i tezine oho-ho preko 4 g (21 kg) i nema pelene koja ne propusti. Sad sam otkrila huggies dry nites za decke od 4 do 8 g eto one ne propuste no cijena im je 9 eura za paket od 10 pelena. 
Al sam se raspisala  :Rolling Eyes:  :štrika:

----------


## petra1807

Tiziana, gdje si kupila ''tutu što svira'' i kolika joj je cijena?
Nisam to imala priliku nigdje vidjeti.

----------


## leonisa

joj, tog je bilo i kad je starija bila beba. meni se to cinilo bzvz.

u ono doba  je cak bilo u TL. mislim da sam ju vidjela u baby centru.

----------


## Zuska

Nadam se da će ti se netko javiti s problem noćne pelene. 

Ja bih samo prokomentirala ovaj svirajući wc  :Smile: 

P. Leach upozorava upravo na svirajuće tute, tipa promislite prije nego što to kupite (tipa iritirajuća muzika može utjecati na odustanak od obavljanja nužde ili upravo suprotno, ovo što se vama dogodilo, Tiziana). 
Po mom mišljenju koje sam stekla čitajući Leach i neke članke je da dijete ne bi trebalo obavljanje nužde dovoditi u vezu s igranjem ili nečim drugim, osim s time da je bez pelena bolje, i da je bolje ići na wc nego biti prematan - znači, dijete treba biti spremno za preuzimanje kontrole nad svojim fiziološkim funkcijama i za to ne treba dobivati nikakve nagrade i nikakve pokude... to je jednostavno vještina koja se uči, netko je savlada prije, netko kasnije.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja sam zainteresirana, čujemo se na pp, ha?


Skoro mi promakao post, može.

----------


## Tiziana

> Tiziana, gdje si kupila ''tutu što svira'' i kolika joj je cijena?
> Nisam to imala priliku nigdje vidjeti.


Italija 49 eura, kad preraste tutu odvoji se zasebno reduktor a sama tuta sluzi kao stepenica za samostalno penjanje na wc. S cetiri godine ju sad tako koristi za kakanje. Pipi na stojeci, decko je. Sad postoji i novi model koji ima ukljucen vodokotlic i nosac wc papira.

----------


## Tiziana

Zuska ja se potpuno slazem s tobom. Di je botun za lajkanje?! I sad kad mladju pocnem stavljati na istu tutu dati cu joj je bez baterija da izgleda kao obicni mali zahod i gotovo. Nema se sta netko veseliti i dramiti punoj kahlici ili praznom tanjuru.
Prakticna je ali ako ju kupite skidajte baterije!

----------


## petra1807

hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Uh, i ja sam protiv svirajucih i slicnih tuta i opcenito oko radjenja big deala oko nuzde. I tutu mi je bio cilj koristiti sto krace, a sto prije preci na wc (jer koji mi je benefit ako umjesto pelene i guze perem pokakanu tutu  :Wink: .

Moja starija je ljetna beba i nadobudno sam joj s 2 g na moru skinula pelene. Do tad je vec znala cemu sluzi tuta i ponekad ju je i koristila. Ali nakon 2 tjedna konstantnog zapiskavanja bez pomaka na bolje (da ne kazem da je tuta svugdje isla s nama, na plazu, u restoran, u auto...) skuzili smo da ona jednostavno uopce ne kuzi i nije spremna. U tom periodu niti jednom, ali niti jednom nije rekla da joj se piski. Skoro pa s olaksanjem sam joj vratila pelenu.

Onda je te zime s 2,5 g pocela sama pokazivat volju za skidanjem pelena. Citali smo slikovnice na tu temu, tuta je stajala u wc-u, i svako jutro sam ju prvo stavljala na tutu. Nocna pelena je u to doba cesto bila skroz suha, sto mi je bio znak da fizicki moze izdrzati. Medjutim kakanje na tutu - nikako. Najavljivala ga je svaki put, ali ako bi ponudila tutu, bris. Nekad je trazila gacice, pa bi se upiskila. Vec sam bila malo i frustrirana jer su nase vrsnjakinje sve redom ljeto ranije ostavile pelene, a mi bez pomaka. 

Onda je odjednom sama od sebe s 2 g i 10 mj objavila: ja danas idem u vrtic u gacama. Ja rekoh, moze, pa nek se tete zabavljaju  :Smile:  Taman mjesec dana ranije je bila krenula u jaslice i tam su ih svaki dan dvaput stavljali na wc. Ostala je u gacama, a ja sam odmah skinula i nocnu pelenu. Po danu se nikad vise nije popiskila u gace, a po noci se desilo par puta u pocetku, i tijekom dnevnog spavanja koji put. Skidanje pelena na kraju je bilo brzo i totalno bezbolno, kad je ona to odlucila.

Tako da ja mogu na nasem primjeru potpisati P. Leach. Druga beba je isto ljetna i mislim probati s dve godine, pa ako nece ici, kad ona odluci bit spremna...

----------


## Tiziana

Ja primjecujem razliku izmedju muske i zenske bebe. Deckic cim bi mu skinula pelenu na prematalici ako ne bih bila jako brza obavezno bi onako u vodoskoku popisao mene prematalicu i pod. A cura je ukupno mozda 5 puta to napravila i to u prvih mjesec dana zivota. I uopce se ne zurim staviti drugu pelenu kad je ogolim.

----------


## sophie girafe

_Ovisi kada roditelji sazru da bi dijete moglo ostaviti pelene, uz iznimke, naravno
Mislim da su neka djeca tako navezana na pelene, ako su još jednokratne pa su suhi, tako naviknuti, pa sad ti s tri godine starosti djeteta razbij tu navezanost.
Dakle, ipak ovisi kad roditelji sazriju da bi mogli početi omogućavati djetetu iskustva kroz koja će se odviknuti od pelena. I naravno, nije ni malo lako !_ 
u potpunosti se slazem sa Polionom 
Rodditelji su ti koji su naviknuli dijete na pelenu i sad ocekuju da se ono odvikne samo kad je spremno, umjesto da preuzmu odgovornost i potrude se omoguciti djetetu iskustva kroz koja ce se odviknuti od pelena. 
Totalne su mi gluposti da dijete prije 3 godine nije spremno i da je potrebna ne znam koja zrelost da bi se naucilo piskiti i kakati u tutu. Svaka moja maca to je naucila bez problema u dobi od kojih 6 tjedana. 
Moja starija curka je prestala sa pelenama po danu sa 16 mjeseci i nema carobnog recepta. Skinuli smo pelenu i to je bilo to, ali smo i bili spremni uloziti puno vremena i truda u pokazivanje, objasnjavanje, ciscenje i nakon  nekih dva tjedna sve je bilo ok. Nikad je nitko nije na nista forsirao. Sto se tice nocne tu smo potpuno zakazali. Dosla je beba i mi smo da se umirimo (podsvjesno) jer nemamo vremena posvetit se tome, prihvatili onu teoriju da se ceka dok pelena ne bude suha. Jednostavno mi je bilo previse nocnih budjenja da si dodam jos i ona kad bi je trebalo presvuci. Danas imam 3,5 godisnjakinju koja se navikla na nocnu pelenu i to joj ni najmanje ne smeta. Lakse joj je popiskit se po noci u pelenu nego ici na wc i kako to radi oduvijek ne vidi di je problem. Kaj se nje tice ona ce piskiti u pelenu do srednje, a ja tu pelenu ne mogu vise smisliti. Treba mi neki dobar savjet ili prica da joj prodam. 
Nesto kao kad smo se sa nekih 2 godine rjesili dude; dudu je pojela maca, i ostao je samo komadic i to smo par dana nosili sa sobom i svima pokazivali. Bila je luda za dudom, ali je to takomirno prihvatila da sam jos jednom samo si povrdila da je puno toga u percepciji roditelja i da nasi malci mogu puno vise nego sto mi mislimo.

----------


## Tiziana

Sophie ja imam nocnog pelenasa i u zadnjih par dana ujutro mu kazem nek si je skine sam u okviru toga sto se oblaci i svlaci sam. Ispoceta cak nije htio, pa se zgraza kako to smrdi, ne zna kud bi je dotaknuo, vice fuj, ja se sve nadam da mu se zgadi al za sada se uzalud nadam

----------


## sophie girafe

moja skine sama, ali zato da mi pokaze kako je teska. Ja se zgrazam, a ona se smije.

----------


## Tiziana

Majko milaaaaa i moj rikava od smijeha dok ja njurgam je li lud da s 4 g pisa sam po sebi u svom krevetu. A bas onako s gustom se smije. I smijao se ujutro dok sam njurgala kako smrdi ta pelena. Bome sad dok ju skida sam vise mu nije smijesno

----------


## cipelica

svako je dijete različito. moj sin je skinuo dnevnu s 19 mjeseci, noćnu s 20. nezgoda je poslije bilo možda 5-10 dnevnih i noćnih ukupno.  ne mislim da je to standard koji bi vrijedio za svu djecu. 
mislim da djeci treba omogućiti iskustvo bez panike i prisile. ako dijete prihvati dobro, ako ne prihvati opet dobro. trčanje na tutu, slavlje ako uspije, ljutnju ako ne uspije, poštivanje satnice,... ništa od toga nismo radili
on je bio u jednokratnim pelenama

----------


## Zuska

Cipelice, ovo tvoje mi izgleda poželjno. Možeš li opisati korake u vašem slučaju puštanja pelena?

----------


## alef

Moj ima 2 god. Odavno sam planirala da ga ucim na tutu, ali cesta putovanja nam uvijek poremete rutinu (citaj mama lijena)... Od iduce sedmice nadam se da cemo sastaviti-mjeseci na jednom kontinentu, pa cemo se potruditi. Prije nekih pola godine kakio je svako jutro na tutu, piskio gotovo uvijek kad ga stavim, ali ja nisam iskoristila priliku za skidanje pelena  :Sad:  Mislila sam, hajde idemo polako... Onda smo napravili pauzu od 10-tak dana, pa vise nije islo tako glatko, ali je islo. Onda opet pauza zbog puta, nekih mjesec dana, i sad vec mjesecima ne zeli na tutu nista napraviti. Sjedne kratko i ustane. Tako da ga i ne stavljam. Pocinjemo uskoro zaoprave  :Smile: 

Inace, mama veli da sam ja skinula pelenu sa 11 mj i nikad mi vise nije pobjeglo nista. Sestra sa 12, a za brata se i ja sjecam, 14-15 je imao, isto, kad je skinuo pelene vise ni jedne nezgode

----------


## Jadranka

Znaci i mi bi mogli brzo krenit. Al ja nemam pojma kako uopce da krenem.  :Unsure:

----------


## Tiziana

Pa mozes ga pitati zeli li uopce to i ako zeli odete zajedno kupiti gace i tutu. Pokazes mu kako da se svuce i obuce i gdje ga ceka tuta kada osjeti da mu se radi pipi

----------


## anasti

moj J ima skoro 16 mjeseci.. upoznali smo ga s nonom/tutom. zna što je to. zna reći nona. sjedne sam na nju. 
par puta sam ga stavila na nju i rekla mu da se tu kaka i piški, i on bi se napinjao kao da kaka. zna što je pišo :Grin: 
naravno nije ju još nikad zapravo koristio, ovo je samo upoznavanje pa ćemo vidjeti kako će ići..
kad se pokaka pokažem mu pelenu i kažem kaka, i hoćemo kakati u nonu, tako da poveže to dvoje, isto za piškenje.
ako je slučajno s nama u wc-u kažemo mu da piškimo, pogotovo mu je zanimljivo kako piški MM..
sad za toplijeg vremena sam mu par puta obukla gaćice da se lufta malo jer ima i osip.. a jedno jutro sam mu zaboravila obući pelenu ujutro a  skužila sam tek nakon dva sata kad smo trčali, on se zaustavio pogledao dolje i popiškio se  :Grin: 
ja se nadam da ćemo uspjeti ovo ljeto, a ako ne opet ok..

----------


## mravak

pratim ..... mala ima 23 mj. i ovo ljeto ćiu je probat odviknut od pelene.... popodne kada se vratim s posla znam je skinuti pelenu i pitam je par puta da piški u tutu ili na wc školjku(imamo onu manju dječiju dasku koja se stavi na wc školjku) i zna se popiškit i u tutu i u wc školjku ali i u gaće :D

E sada me zanima da li je to zbunjuje što  joj ja skinem pelenu na samo par sati kada smo same doma ili da čekam još malo da zatopli pa da joj skinem skroz pelenu (osim noćne naravno).

----------


## Jadranka

> Pa mozes ga pitati zeli li uopce to i ako zeli odete zajedno kupiti gace i tutu. Pokazes mu kako da se svuce i obuce i gdje ga ceka tuta kada osjeti da mu se radi pipi


Rec ce on da  :Smile:  a mozda i ne... al jos je on mali da se sam svuce i obuce . :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> moj J ima skoro 16 mjeseci.. upoznali smo ga s nonom/tutom. zna što je to. zna reći nona. sjedne sam na nju. 
> par puta sam ga stavila na nju i rekla mu da se tu kaka i piški, i on bi se napinjao kao da kaka. zna što je pišo
> naravno nije ju još nikad zapravo koristio, ovo je samo upoznavanje pa ćemo vidjeti kako će ići..
> kad se pokaka pokažem mu pelenu i kažem kaka, i hoćemo kakati u nonu, tako da poveže to dvoje, isto za piškenje.
> ako je slučajno s nama u wc-u kažemo mu da piškimo, pogotovo mu je zanimljivo kako piški MM..
> sad za toplijeg vremena sam mu par puta obukla gaćice da se lufta malo jer ima i osip.. a jedno jutro sam mu zaboravila obući pelenu ujutro a  skužila sam tek nakon dva sata kad smo trčali, on se zaustavio pogledao dolje i popiškio se 
> ja se nadam da ćemo uspjeti ovo ljeto, a ako ne opet ok..


Moj je sedam dana mladji  :Smile:  Znam da kuzi kad piski. Danas smo bili na plazi pa se popisao po pijesku i usput je govorio pi pi, pi pi... nabavit cu i ja tutu pa cu probat stogod... al postic da on sjedi, to je vec veci problem  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

da sam ja dosljedna, mala bi se skinula iz pelena :D

par noci joj je cak bila pelena suha, a onda puna tuta. zna se dogoditi da vise od pola dana nema mokru pelenu, ceka tutu, a ja joj tutu dam nakon svakog budjenja.
da joj ponudim cesce, vjerojatno bi izgurala svaki dan.
to mi je to do ovog ljeta.

----------


## šljokica

evo i mene, trebam pomoć...

mala mi ima 11 mj i radi nekih zdrav. problema, preporuča joj se skidanje iz pelena. 
sad, gdje mogu naučiti kako skinuti dijete koje još ni ne priča, iz pelena?
ako ništa drugo, defintivno ću onda na platnene, ali bi željela probati skinuti ju uopće isključivo radi zdravlja. 
hvala na savjetima!

----------


## kljucic

gdje možeš naučiti? mislim da nigdje. skineš, promatraš, pa ćeš već s vremenom upoznati njene navike. u pravilu dijete piški uvijek poslije spavanja. možeš nuditi nakon podoja, nakon obroka. oboružaš se strpljenjem, tutom, gaćicama, krpama i nepromočivim podlogama.
sad je ljeto pa je lakše jer cijelo vrijeme može biti gola pa ćeš vidjeti kada obično piški. kakanje u pravilu svi roditelji skuže kad kreće pa ju staviš na tutu.

----------


## peg8020000

Trebali bi mi savjeti, iskustva na ovu temu.

Mali ima nešto više od dvije i pol godine i jučer smo odlučili skinuti pelene. Prije toga smo tu i tamo znali otići na tutu. E sad, pripremila sam se na to da ćemo stalno biti mokri i da ću ga često stavljati na tutu. No, on piški praktički svakih pol sat s time da nikad sam ne traži tutu, a uglavnom se popiški u gaće i prije nego što ga stavim na tutu (iako ga stavljam svakih pol sata). Da li je to normalno i trebam li samo biti uporna ili on još nije spreman?

----------


## S2000

Pa tek ste jucer skinuli pelene. Pricekaj jos malo da vidis kako to ide... normalno je i da piski svako malo..

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## peg8020000

Hvala, trebao mi je ovakav odgovor da znam da je to sve normalni i da moramo ustrajati.

----------


## zekana

Mi opet imamo curu koja ima 11,5 mjeseci i aktivno ju stavljamo na tutu već 2 mjeseca. Zna čak i reći tuta, ali ne zna tražiti. Voli sjediti na njoj i lamatati nogama, nije joj teško. Rutinu ima samo ujutro kad obavezno čim se probudi ide na tutu, piški i uvijek kaka. Sve ostalo ju lovamo u presvlačenjima pa ako nam se posreći. Ili kad masno prdne onda letimo na vrat na nos da donesemo tutu, ehehee! Treniramo mi nju, ona nas!  :Smile:

----------


## anasti

dakle, malac mi ima skoro 2,5 godine. pelene smo skinuli još prije 2 mjeseca polako, bez prisile. imao je gadne gljivice koje još liječimo i morali smo ga maksimalno luftati pa smo odlučili pokušati. nezgoda je bilo, normalno. za spavanje nije bio problem, još i prije sam primjetila da ne piški u snu tako da smo skinuli i dnevnu i noćnu pelenu.
problem je kakanje, on još uvijek kaka u gaćice! za piškiti pita, a za kakanje mi se javi kad već krene i kaže da mora kakati,ne znam dal prekasno skuži ili što, uglavnom se prije toga zaigra i uvijek nešto radi dok kaka, nema mira. ja mu mirno kažem da idemo skinuti gaćice da se pokaka u nonu ili bar u travu ako nema none ili wc-a blizu, ali nema šanse da mi tad dopusti da ga skinem!
ne vičem na njega, ne grdim ga, svaki put mu kažem da mi drugi put kaže ranije da ga stignem skinuti, ali ništa. samo dvaput sam ga uspjela skinuti, i pokakao se, bez prisile. jednostavno mi prekasno kaže, a tada se hoće na miru pokakati da ga nitko ne dira.
što da radim?

----------


## Lutonjica

stay cool. prestat će s vremenom. ništa posebno ne trebaš raditi, eventualno pokušati skužiti kad mu se kaka pa probati preduhitriti

----------


## anasti

Hvala,lakše mi je kad to čujem. Ma zbilja se ne sekiram previše nego čisto da znam dal mi je šta promaklo. On je inače vrckast i nema mira,po meni je to uzrok dužem odvikavanju od kakanja. Znači radim sve ok.

----------


## dagnja

Mi smo skinuli pelene prije jedno 3-4 tjedna. Ona ima 22 mjeseca i jako je to brzo svladala. Prvo na tutu, a sada na wc. Ne koristimo ni noćnu pelenu i samo se jednom dogodilo da se popiškila jer je bila bolesna i dugo budna u sred noći. Problem je što ona jako rijetko sama traži. Tj. kada traži ponekad onako cvili, tj.zagunđa (inače super priča, ima dobar vokabular i slaže rečenice pa nije problem u govoru) na kratko i moramo je pitati jel treba ići na wc i onda kaže da. Zbog toga je često ispitujemo i potičemo da ide na wc, kada kaže da neće to poštujemo. Tu i tamo se dogodi da se popiški i pokaka (jako rijetko) u gaće jer mi nismo u blizini kada najavi. Ima netko tko je skinuo pelene u toj dobi. Ne želim joj biti naporna sa stalnim ispitivanjem jer treba piškiti ili kakati, a opet bih voljela da nam se ne događaju nezgode. No kako je potaknuti da sama traži. Iskustva, savjeti? Hvala!

----------


## Val

Moji, svo troje, su u toj dobi skinuli pelene. I koliko se sjećam takvo ponašanje, i njeno i vaše, je normalno.
Klinci se zaigraju i jednostavno nisu svjesni potrebe. To dođe s vremenom.
Moju najmlađu treba i danas podsjećat jer da se nju pita išla bi na wc jednom ili dvaput u danu.

----------


## llella

i moje su skinule u toj dobi, i trebalo je podsjećati, pogotovo ako bi se zaigrale i počele cupkati....
ne sjećam se kad smo prestali, dođe nekako samo po sebi
 sad tu škicam malo radi najmanje, mislila sam je skinuti krajem ljeta, ali od kad je prohodala ode nam pišanje i kakanje
prije toga je kakala samo u tutu, a piškicu smo tu i tam znali uloviti, ali sad neće više sjediti na tuti
znam da je to faza, tak je bilo i sa starijima, ali ne znam sad baš da budemo uspjeli ovo ljeto

----------


## dagnja

Hvala na odgovorima. Drago mi je čuti da vas ima koje ste isto prošle i da je to normalno. Nastavljamo i dalje ovako uz nuđenje i podsjećanje, jednom će valjda krenuti tražiti sama.  :Wink:

----------


## zekana

Naša cura ima za tjedan dana 16 mjeseci i traži tutu iza spavanja- i danju i noću. Sve ostalo vrijeme ju lovamo i postavljamo na tutu sami jer ne zna tražiti. 

Noćas me u 4 probudila i sjela, pogledala me i samo rekla: Tuta. Pa sam ju postavila na tutu, napravila papicu (papica je standardna procedura) i obukla joj čistu pelenu. Samo se malo napapala i okrenula na drugu stranu i zaspala. A ja, jado, ostala budna. Sad opet spava, a ja trljam oči, hehe!

----------


## llella

Skinula sam dnevnu pelenu H prije tri dana i za sad ide ok
kakanje ide super, sama se skine i pokaka na tutu, a ta pisanje ipak treba podsjecati, ili joj malo pobjegne u gacice pa vice pisa pisa i onda do kraja u tutu
dnevno ima oko tri nezgode, ja zadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

.

----------


## cleaning-lady

> Mi smo skinuli pelene prije jedno 3-4 tjedna. Ona ima 22 mjeseca i jako je to brzo svladala. Prvo na tutu, a sada na wc. Ne koristimo ni noćnu pelenu i samo se jednom dogodilo da se popiškila jer je bila bolesna i dugo budna u sred noći. Problem je što ona jako rijetko sama traži. Tj. kada traži ponekad onako cvili, tj.zagunđa (inače super priča, ima dobar vokabular i slaže rečenice pa nije problem u govoru) na kratko i moramo je pitati jel treba ići na wc i onda kaže da. Zbog toga je često ispitujemo i potičemo da ide na wc, kada kaže da neće to poštujemo. Tu i tamo se dogodi da se popiški i pokaka (jako rijetko) u gaće jer mi nismo u blizini kada najavi. Ima netko tko je skinuo pelene u toj dobi. Ne želim joj biti naporna sa stalnim ispitivanjem jer treba piškiti ili kakati, a opet bih voljela da nam se ne događaju nezgode. No kako je potaknuti da sama traži. Iskustva, savjeti? Hvala!


Evo mi smo tu negdje sve isto samo plus cika ali jos nismo skinuli dnevnu pelenu. Ja bi krenula zadnji tjedan u 6 mjesecu.  Da li ima ovdje mama koje doje i kako je utjecalo nocno dojenje na nocno skidanje ?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ima nekog tko ce sada krenuti ?

----------


## palčica

Mi. Zapravo on odavno ide na tutu, ali samo meni. Ljetos smo skoro sredili skidanje, ali se meni nije dalo jer me brinuo njegov ne govor.  :škartoc:  (mamajekriva)

Sad čekamo da za dva tjedna obavimo seljenje i definitivno ne kupujem više pelene. Iskoristit ćemo more. Samo da se odluči skinuti i za kupanje.  :Cekam:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Kako da si osiguram krevet za noćno odvikavanjr ? Da idem prvo dnevno pa noćno ? Ja sam to odvikavanje totalno prepustila njoj. Pitam ju hoce lu na tutu ako hoce hoce ako ne ne. Sve ovisi o trenutku. Vise hoce nego nece. Nekad se ne osjeca ugodno no dovoljno slobodno pa ne zeli..

----------


## palčica

Mi ionako imamo hm, nekakvu nepropusnu plahtu koju smo kupili još dok je pas bio štene za nenadane posjete našem krevetu. Planiram svejedno podbaciti i deblji ručnik. Ma prepustila sam i ja, ali nama starost ne ide u prilog i trebali bismo ih skinuti.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Koliko je  star? Moja ce 28.8. Dvije godine

----------


## palčica

Godina razlike. Prošle godine nije bilo to to. Zimi se nisam htjela upuštati u skidanje.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Evo i nas. Curica ima 2 god i 8mj. Ovih 2-3 dana ne nosi pelene, odlucila sam ih vise ne kupovati. Dosta dugo je sama skidala pelenu nakon nuzde, ali nije htjela blizu tute. Sad već hoće, ali trpi toliko dugo da samo krene i onda hop na tutu ako je blizu, kao da ne zna otpustiti sama. Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti napokon.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Uh uh ,jesam ja onda pre rano krenula ?

----------


## Ginger

Nisi prerano
Moje cure su skinule pelene sa 20 mjeseci (druga i pol mjeseca ranije)
Ja ih pocnem stavljati na tutu cim se posjednu, i sa kojih godinu dana skoro i ne kakaju u pelenu
Prve dvije su to odradile super, zapravo su same trazile da im skinem pelenu, jer im je smetala (prva me doslovce zamolila, a druga je za svaku nuzdu skidala pelenu i nije ju htjela obuci)
E sad je na redu treca curka, pocet cemo kad bude imala 18-19 mjeseci
Ali kod nje me isto muci to nocno dojenje, plus jos pije vodu (prve dvije nisu vise cicale po noci)
Htjela bih joj skinuti i dnevnu i nocnu, jer stvarno mislim da je tako bolje, ali nocna pelena je jako zapisan pa ne znam koliko ce to biti moguce  :Undecided:

----------


## cleaning-lady

E to i mene zanima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger vi ste se dosta rano skinuli, ja sam probala isto tako postavljat malog na tutu sa nekih 17 mj. ali nije htio sjesti pa sam odustala do ljeta sad ima 21 mj pa bi mogli pokušati ponovo. Moj je isto u platnenima ali se ne voli presvlačiti a kod bake koja mu stavlja jednokratne ide sam po pelenu kad se pokaka sad ne znam jel on nas zafrkava ili preferira jednokratne

----------


## Ginger

MM ja sam njih jako rano prvi put stavila na tutu pa su se navikle i nikad nije bilo otpora
A zanimljivo je da su trazile skidanje pelena dok su bile u jednokratnim, a ne u platnenim 
Oba puta je bio kraj 6.mjeseca i bili smo na moru i taj tjedan su bile u jednokratnim
I svaki put kad bih im stavila, one bi ih skidale
Starija curka je tad vec puno pricala i bas me zamolila da joj skinem  :Smile: 
E sad, ova njamladja ce biti koji mjesec mladja od njih kad krenemo, al se nadam da ce biti bar u pola ko seke

----------


## Vrci

Moj ima 15 i pol mj i na tutu ga stavimo navecer. Skuzila sam da se  uvijek popiski u kadu pa smo ga krenuli stavljati na tutu. I popiski se, pomogne i zvuk vode.
Za dalje ne znam jel uopce mogu s tako malim, Ginger kako ste vi isli?

Mislim,nije mi hitno,to nam je igra za sad, ali znam

----------


## Apsu

Pratim temu. 
Mi imamo kahlicu koja svira kad se popisa u nju pa mu je fora i super mu je kad vidi da je u kalici mokro pa to odemo izlit u wc.
Ali ne trazi sam, ako ga ja ne stavim ni ne pita. Voljela bi mu skinut pelenu sad po ljetu al vidjet cemo. 
Drek ne mogu ulovit nikako, tu je totalno nepredvidljiv

----------


## palčica

Nama je tuta/kahlica stajala godinu u kupaonici i sam ju je jednom uzeo. Kakanje obavlja u kutu, sam i taj dio će nam vjerojatno teže ići jer je gadljiv i kad se pokakao u tutu i on i govance i kahlica su odskočili svak u svoju stranu. I činjenica da tutu koristi samo kad smo sami. 
Da mi je netko rekao da će mi dijete u pelenama brojati i čitati slova.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Aurora*

> Htjela bih joj skinuti i dnevnu i nocnu, jer stvarno mislim da je tako bolje, ali nocna pelena je jako zapisan pa ne znam koliko ce to biti moguce


Iz naseg iskustva to sto je nocna pelena i dalje puna ne znaci da nije vrijeme za njeno skidanje. Mi smo isprva pustili nocnu pelenu vodeci se tim "pravilom". Ali kada smo nakon par dana shvatili da dijete imanje pelene po noci, a po danu ne samo zbunjuje skinuli smo nocnu i ostali iznenadjeni kako je stvar odmah funkcionirala.

----------


## palčica

Aurora, znam da si spominjala jednom neke jednokratne tute i da su vam koristile. Gdje to nabaviti? Za koje situacije?

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora, znam da si spominjala jednom neke jednokratne tute i da su vam koristile. Gdje to nabaviti? Za koje situacije?


Ja sam zapravo spominjala sklopivu, odnosno putnu tutu, Potette plus. Koja je na neki nacin i jednokratna u smislu da se uz nju koriste vrecice za jednokratnu upotrebu.

Ta nas je spasila u nebrojanim situacijama i za mene je to najgenijalnija stvar izmisljena za djecu. Pogotovo onu koja se odvikavaju od pelena kao i onu malo vecu kada ih zelimo postedjeti npr. javnih WC-a i situacija u kojima WC nije bas tu gdje nam treba. Takodjer je to i odlican adapter za WC dasku, cvrst, stabilan i oblikom prilagodjen svakoj dasci (koju smo imali priliku isprobati). Idealan za koristenje u gostima ili npr. u apartmanima, hotelima... Tu kahlicu ja stalno nosim sa sobom u svojoj torbi, gdje god isli. 

Nabavit se moze preko navedene stranice, a u Rijeci i u Tower Centru na 4. katu, u onom nekom Beba ducanu pored lifta.

----------


## Ginger

Aurora, znam ja to
I prve dvije su piskile po noci
Al ova piski puuuuuuuno
Jer i ciki i pije vodu
Vidjet cu za mjesec-dva

Vrci, ja sam cure stavljala na tutu cim su se same posjele (8-9 mjeseci, kako koja), obicno nakon dorucka i poslije rucka kad smo ga uvele
I piskile su svaki put i jako cesto se pokakale
S vremenom se to ustalilo pa su pocele kakati u otprilike isto vrijeme, tj. tad kad sam ih stavljala
S godinu dana skoro svaki kakac ide u tutu
Ova najmanja je pocela sama traziti kad je prohodala (14 mjeseci), ono, ode do kupaonice i vice "tute"
Ja ju stavim i ona se pokaka i popiski
Ne trazi ona svaki put, al zna cesto
Nekad i u hranilici pred kraj dorucka/rucka pocne sa "tute, tute" i onda se uvijek pokaka cim ju stavim
Ja je sad stavljam cesce i piski svaki put, a kaka obicno dva puta dnevno
Tako da mislim da je ovo ljeto spremna (i stvarno mi se neda cekati sljedece)

----------


## Ginger

I ja sam jos s prvom kupila potette plus - zakon stvar!

----------


## palčica

Izgleda ta naprava praktično za one koji ne vole čučanja. Dakle, u maminim torbama su i tute i čučavci, a ne samo čekići.  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Aurora, znam ja to
> I prve dvije su piskile po noci
> Al ova piski puuuuuuuno
> Jer i ciki i pije vodu
> Vidjet cu za mjesec-dva
> 
> Vrci, ja sam cure stavljala na tutu cim su se same posjele (8-9 mjeseci, kako koja), obicno nakon dorucka i poslije rucka kad smo ga uvele
> I piskile su svaki put i jako cesto se pokakale
> S vremenom se to ustalilo pa su pocele kakati u otprilike isto vrijeme, tj. tad kad sam ih stavljala
> ...


Ovako je bilo i kod nas. Pravi trenutak za navikavanje na tutu/kahlicu je malo prije nego dijete stabilno prohoda. Mora čvrsto sjediti, ali ne smije biti sposobno na brzinu ustati i odjuriti kad mu nešto privuče pažnju. Kad dijete shvati koje je olakšanje  ne imati pun tur punih pelena, brzo će samo tražiti. Moj stariji nije još govorio kad je baku vukao za ruku da ga stavi na wc (ja sam bila u bolnici na čuvanju druge trudnoće).

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MM ja sam njih jako rano prvi put stavila na tutu pa su se navikle i nikad nije bilo otpora
> A zanimljivo je da su trazile skidanje pelena dok su bile u jednokratnim, a ne u platnenim 
> Oba puta je bio kraj 6.mjeseca i bili smo na moru i taj tjedan su bile u jednokratnim
> I svaki put kad bih im stavila, one bi ih skidale
> Starija curka je tad vec puno pricala i bas me zamolila da joj skinem 
> E sad, ova njamladja ce biti koji mjesec mladja od njih kad krenemo, al se nadam da ce biti bar u pola ko seke


Da ti si stvarno rano počela ja sam pokušala 1. put možda sa 15 mj.s tim stavljanjem na tutu, ali kad je plakao nisam ga htjela siliti ionako mi je još bilo rano za odvikavanje. Ja mislim da kad je dijete zrelo odviknut će se u roku tjedan dana.

----------


## Ginger

Da, ali i roditelj treba biti spreman 
Ja ih znam puno kojima uopce nije palo na pamet da bi mogli maknuti pelenu djeteu mladjem od dvije godine
A moze se, i uglavnom bez ikakvih problema
A znam i dva slucaja gdje su poceli dosta kasno i muku mucili - po mom misljenju jer su prekasno poceli...bar se tako meni cini, a mozda sam i u krivu (poceli su sa tri godine, mozda koji mjesec vise)
Ja ih ne odvikavam ovo kad se posjednu, samo ih naviknem na tutu pa poslije nema otpora i nauce se rano kakati 
Al kad jednom skinem pelenu- nema vracanja i to je s prve dvije proslo skroz bezbolno
Jest da ce ova curka biti nesto mladja, al stvarno mi je predugo cekati sljedece ljeto
Po zimi mi je to nezgodno
I da, dosta roditelja se prepadne ako dijete prvi dan dosta zapisava
Al to obicno bude samo prvi dan, poslije ne
Nezgoda smo imalo jako malo, i to u prvom tjednu

----------


## tangerina

A ginger u koje vrijeme stavis dijete na tutu? Kad ocekujes kakanje ili bilo kad?
Ja nisam bas prokuzila ritam svojoj djeci :skartoc:

----------


## Ginger

Ma joj, tang, i moje su bile bez nekog ritma, kakale po 6 puta dnevno
Stavljala sam ih iza obroka, ako se nisu pokakale za vrijeme istoga  :Grin: 
Pa ispocetka ulovis 1/6, pa 2/6 kakaca
I onda skuzis da skoro vise i ne kakaju u pelenu, nekako se poslozi, ne znam...spontano
Onda negdje iza godine dana stavim kad se sjetim i kad mi je zgodno i skoro svaki put bar piske
A kad sam maknula pelenu, nikad nisu kakale u gace
Popiskile se u prvom tjednu par puta (osim prvog dana kad su piskile 5-6-7-8 stajaznam koliko)
Nakon toga je bilo stvarno jako malo nezgoda, svega par puta kad su se zaigrale i zaboravile

----------


## Gabi25

I mi planiramo ovo ljeto skinuti pelenu iako mi sad to bas ne izgleda obećavajuće. Ja sam ju isto prošlo ljeto pokušavala stavljati na Tutu ali kako je ona jako živa cim bi ju ja stavila ona se digla i odšetala. Pa nisam vise forsirala. 
Sad smo opet krenuli svako jutro cim se probudi prije vrtica na tutu- i od pet puta- popiskila se jednom. Nije joj ta tuta uopce napeta. Kad ju pitam da ide piškiti na Tutu- vice neću  :Smile:  kakati pogotovo. Pa čitam da to znaci da jos nije spremna. 
U svakom slučaju planiram pokušati na moru, krajem 6. mjeseca kad budi tjedan dana skupa. Jel to malo vremena? Ginger kaj mislis?
Ili da pričekam ljetni godišnji od dva-tri tjedna pa da onda pokušam?

----------


## angel 1

E Gabi25 to i mene muči... Moj je stariji tri tjedna od tvoje curice i isto ne pokazuje interes za tutu. Čak prije par mjeseci se i nekoliko puta popiskio u tutu gledajući stariju seku, al sad mu vise valjda nije interesantno i uopce nece sjesti. A tu svi oko mene koji imaju decke skidaju s 3 god . Malena je skinula s 2,5g bez problema taman ljeto,a on mi se cini da jos nije uopce zreo za to...

----------


## Gabi25

Da, kazu za dečke da to moze biti malo kasnije. Moja curka je inače brbljava, sve priča, obavezno mi kaze kad se pokakala i kad treba mijenjati pelenu. I kuži kad joj ja objašnjavam da se piski na tutu jer pokazuje na nju i na pelenu ali svejedno kad ju pitam za tutu- neće

----------


## Ginger

Gabi, a ne znam, s obzirom da ju ne zanima mozda da pricekas duzi godisnji
Jer, kad jednom skines, ne bi trebala vracati pelenu
Mojim starijima je tjedan dana bilo sasvim dovoljno, al one su htjele 
Vidjet cemo kako ce ovoj ici

I da, skines pelenu, objasnis da kad joj se piski kaze "tuta", " piski" ili sto vec
I kad se popiski, samo mirno kazes da nema veze i nek drugi put kaze tu dogovorenu rijec
Ovako je funkcioniralo kod nas
I stvarno, stvarno se nadam da ce i ovaj put

----------


## Gabi25

A mozda ipak pričekam onda, mozda se predomisli u sljedećih mjesec dana  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

:lool: 
Al gle, u mjesec dana se moze puno toga promijeniti, stvarno!
I ja ocekujem da ce moja malena za mjesec-dva biti spremna
Vidjet cu kad jos...

----------


## Mali Mimi

U pravu si Ginger i roditelji moraju biti spremni, danas je to lagodno pogotovo zato što postoje jednokratne pelene pa je roditeljima lakše oko tog zbrinjavanja otpada. Isto znam slučajeve da do 3. godine nisu ni pokušavali možda svi čekaju da dijete da inicijativu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gabi25 jel ju stavljaju u vrtiću na tutu ponekad, kad bi vidjela druge možda bi se i ona prije navikla...

----------


## Peterlin

> U pravu si Ginger i roditelji moraju biti spremni, danas je to lagodno pogotovo zato što postoje jednokratne pelene pa je roditeljima lakše oko tog zbrinjavanja otpada. Isto znam slučajeve da do 3. godine nisu ni pokušavali možda svi čekaju da dijete da inicijativu


Nije mi jasno kako dijete može pokazati svoju inicijativu ako nema pojma da tuta/kahlica postoji??? Misle jadni da im je to sudbina, hodati okolo s ukakanom guzom. 

Jednostavno ne kužim... Ja bih takve roditelje isto stavila u pelene, pa da vidimo kak bi im bilo.

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi25 jel ju stavljaju u vrtiću na tutu ponekad, kad bi vidjela druge možda bi se i ona prije navikla...



MM ne stavljaju ih na tutu u vrticu, ali pitat cu bas. Iz iskustva znam da najlakše uče kad vide drugu djecu, pogotovo stariju 

Btw Ginger imaš pp :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Sve bi to bilo super , da roditelju znaju da nije inicijativa djeteta : mama necu vise pelenu. Ima tu hrpetina znakova

----------


## zutaminuta

Naše prvo uspješno kakanje na tuti! Jeeeej!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno i dalje

----------


## Ancica

Rodina pusa ima link na super tekst o ovoj temi: https://www.facebook.com/RodinaPusa/...43300272363949

Mi smo daaaavno izasli iz pelena  :Cool:  ali sjecam se da sam skuzila da je svaki put kad sam JA pomislila "hm, da li da je/ga stavim na tutu?" odgovor trebao biti "da", i da bi, ako bih nekom racionalizacijom zakljucila da ne trebam, isto svaki put zavrsilo lokvom  :Yes: 

Odnosno, slozi se nekakav link izmedu nas i njih kojeg ne mozes opisati ili racionalizirati, trebas samo pratiti instinkt i svaki put kad se zapitas da li ih treba staviti na tutu, to pitanje interpretirati da je dijete dalo neki znak da treba, iako ne mozemo u taj znak uperiti prstom.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Možda glupo pitanje no s curom je bilo drugačije pa da provjerim da negdje ne griješim sa pišonjom...
Tutu koristimo već cca 1,5mj, kaka 2-3x dnevno ugl. iza obroka pa to bez problema ulovimo, možda se 1x tjedno pokaka u pelenu...
Često ga i prilikom izmjene pelene stavim na tutu i popiški se u nju odnosno tu nastaje problem - često izvan..
Naime,ne znam da li ga ja krivo postavim (a kako drugačije?), no kako se on meškolji (a i vjerojatno drpa) pišo izleti prema rubu tute i mlaz ode preko, često bude morko ispred tute a nešto i u njoj... da li se to još nekom događalo,da li su za dečke tute nepraktične što se tiče piškenja? 
Još ne hoda (jedva se diže na noge) i ne znam kada bi uopće trebalo krenut sa pišanjem stojećki ? 
Pretpostavljam da se u početku vježba gađanje u tutu, do wc-a neće moć dokučit još ohoho...

----------


## jelena.O

mojidečki su stoječki počeli pišati tek iza 4-5 godina

----------


## Vrci

Najbitnija stvar koju učim svog malca da napravi kad sjedne na kahlicu - piško dolje. Tj. to mi muž rekao da ga moramo učiti  :Laughing: 
Al evo i danas se dogodilo da je ujutro piško bio neposlušan i popiškio je pod, čarape, gaće, pidžamu. 

No već sad i on sam sjedne i ponovi "piško dole" i popravi ga ak treba

----------


## VeraM

Mogu se mislim ovdje pohvaliti. Kupili did i baba jucer tutu. Moja E se probudi jutros suha. A ja ju skinem i sjednem na tutu i kroz pola minuta se popiski. S 10 mjeseci i 11 dana. Sva sam ponosna. Ide ovo ljeto učenje na tutu, pa ako upali, upali. Ne zna tražiti, ali bi mogla skuzit da tu piski i kaki kad ju ja stavim.

----------


## cikla

Zašto da ne. Tako je i L. išla piškiti na nošu kada se probudi, a kakila je uvek u isto vreme, pa smo znali kada da je stavimo. Pelenu je skinula tek sledeće leto, a možda je mogla i tada. Zato on kad god ga stavim na nošu plače. Kao da ne zna kako se sedi na njoj.

----------


## Peterlin

> Mogu se mislim ovdje pohvaliti. Kupili did i baba jucer tutu. Moja E se probudi jutros suha. A ja ju skinem i sjednem na tutu i kroz pola minuta se popiski. S 10 mjeseci i 11 dana. Sva sam ponosna. Ide ovo ljeto učenje na tutu, pa ako upali, upali. Ne zna tražiti, ali bi mogla skuzit da tu piski i kaki kad ju ja stavim.


Ovo ti je idealno...privikavanje dok moze dobro sjediti, a jos ne moze samostalno ustati i zbrisati. Vecu djecu je teze primiriti i ovo mi se cini bolje.

----------


## Ginger

haha Peterlin
i ja sam svoje cure pocela stavljati na tutu cim su se posjele
i do prvog rodjendana nijedna vise nije kakala u pelenu
nekad sam ih stavljala u vrijeme kad sam mislila da bi mogle kakati, a nekad su same  trazile pokazujuci rukom na pelenu
skroz smo ih maknuli kad je doslo ljeto, imale su sve tri oko godinu i 7 mjeseci
potrefilo se da smo svaki put bili na moru i nakon toga vise nisu htjele natrag u pelenu - svidjelo im se biti u kupacim gacama  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

Da pitam i ovdje:
Mlađa kćer je skinula pelene s 20 mj, u jednom danu. I dnevnu i noćnu i tražila je sama. S time da je ona skužila taj proces već s godinu dana i to prvo ljeto je bila bez pelena, ali polaskom u jaslice, dogodio se korak u natrag i počela je pišati u gaće. Tako da nismo forsirali i vratili pelenu do idućeg ljeta.

 Malac sad ima 17 mj. Kaka i piški na tutu od 8.mjeseca života (također prvo njegovo ljeto)...Tada je i shvatio da kad ga posjednem da treba stisnuti, pa nešto izađe. I to je uredno radio. Došla jesen, naravno jaslice i pelena...Sad je došlo na red drugo ljeto. Cijeli lipanj je bio na moru i uopće nije imao pelenu. Redovito je bio suh, čekao da ga stavimo i tek onda se popišao. Ali ne traži! Vratili smo se s mora i morao je sad opet krenuti u jaslice, a meni je zaista bilo glupo da mu vraćam pelenu. Tete su prihvatile to, čak smo donijeli tutu. One je sad u mlađoj jasličkoj. Stavljaju mu pelenu za spavanje po danu. DOma mu ja ne stavljam. Uglavnom, on se svaki dan popiški jednom u vrtiću u gaće. Bez nezgode je prošao samo prvi dan. 

 Da li je možda ne spreman ili je to sve ok? Malo sam zbunjena jer je kćer sve skinula u jednom danu i sama tražila tutu. A on ništa. Nikako ne traži niti ide do nje, ali trpi. Idemo i u grad i na dužim putovanjima u autu je bez...ali svejedno se dogodi da se popiški...a prošlo je već mjesec dana od skidanja...

 Sinoć sam ga pustila da prvu noć spava bez jer mi je bilo žao da se kuha. On je cijelu noć spavao bez pišanja i onda se ujutro probudi, krene prema boravku i napravi ogromnu lokvu nasred hodnika! A zna da je tuta par metara dalje??!

----------


## zutaminuta

> Naše prvo uspješno kakanje na tuti! Jeeeej!


Kad sam pisala ovaj post dijete je imalo oko godinu dana.

Počela je koristiti tutu za pravo tek sa 3.5, a prije toga mučenje sa zadržavanjem. Mlađi počeo na tutu sa skorih 3, bez forsiranja, bez muke sa zadržavanjem. Nikome ne bih preporučila brzanje. Kada je dijete spremno ono će samo tražiti.

----------


## kli_kli

Svako dete ponekad zadrzava stolicu jer je to je neizbezna faza u odrastanju. Mnoge faze zadrzavanje ostanu neprimetne okolini, ukljucujuci i roditelja i osobe koje se brinu o detetu. Skidanje pelena je samo jedna od situacija u kojima se zadrzavanje desava nesto cesce nego inace. Mnogo dece bas kroz skidanje pelena uspesno prevazidje zadrzavanje (cesce zadrzavanje stolice, ali ponekad i piskenja). Nesto vecu mogucnost zadrzavanja stolice (faze koja se da resiti ako do nje dodje), iz mog iskustva s decom (mojom i nekoliko dece kojima nisam roditelj), ne bih izolovala kao razlog za nepokusavanje skidanja pelena. Najstariji je zadrzavao stolicu kad je vec bio bez pelena, faza je trajala 2-3 dana. Drugi nikad da ja primetim. Treca jeste povremeno, ali cim bih primetila resile bismo jer je, iako inace blesava, u stvari super reagovala na komunikaciju povodom toga. Cetvrta je imala 2-3 situacije od bukvalno 2-3 sata mini-pregovora.

----------

